# Electronic Shop which sells voltage converter??



## colin_hanley (7 Nov 2005)

Hi, I have a U.S appliance I am trying to use. Problem is not just the different plug, but also the voltage is different so need to get a converter. Anyone know any electronic shops in Dublin which might sell these ?? Just to save me buying it off the net.
Cheers,
Col


----------



## ClubMan (7 Nov 2005)

Check if the device is either automatically or manually (via a switch on the power supply) switchable to Irish voltage just in case. If not then you need a 240V to 110V step-down transformer. [broken link removed] and Maplin among others should do them. Make sure you get the right amperage rating for your device. If in doubt bring details with you to the store.


----------



## stuart (7 Nov 2005)

You shouldbe bale to get it in most electricla supplier shops, mostof themcarry them
Even Ithink Curry's and PC World

Just be gald it is not the other way round, US voltage to Irish appliance
A transforner the weight of the appliance (well almost)

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## colin_hanley (7 Nov 2005)

Cheers guys, I'll bring the device and booklet to one of the electronic shops and see what they have.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Nov 2005)

What is the device out of interest? Did you check to see if it is _US/Irish_ voltage switchable/capable?


----------



## Percival (8 Nov 2005)

Be careful with US appliances.


You can get a transformer to fix the voltage but some items are also frequency dependent.

US : 110 volts and 60 cycles frequency

Europe : 220/240 volts 50 cycles.

Transformer will not change cycles.

Be especially careful with anything with a motor as it will run slow on 50 cycles.

No cheap way to fix this as frequency converter generally a lot more expensive than the appliance.


----------

